# Anyone know of a campervan for sale?



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty Peeps!

Anyone know of any campervans for sale or small motorhomes? Must be min 4 berth.
Been looking for ages but not having much joy.
Any points in the right direction would be muchly appreciated.

Gracias!!!

D


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Peeps!
> 
> Anyone know of any campervans for sale or small motorhomes? Must be min 4 berth.
> Been looking for ages but not having much joy.
> ...


Campervan!!!! 

Thats the thing about motorhomes, you can spend a long while looking for them because a lot havent been looked after very well. We've owned two over the years and the search lead us all over the country (in the UK), until we found what we were looking for.

One thing I can say is that they are very expensive over here I noticed, as we had a look around a year or so ago.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I always wanted a camper van... i fancied living in one, you know the HUGE things the americans have with about 14 bedrooms and all the mod cons... park somewhere nice every day, work and move to a new place every week... but... with 3 big dogs and the cost of fuel i guess it wont happen... might hhire one and tour america for a few weeks in a year or so!

sorry, totally off subject and no helpful but thought i would share that moment of thought with you all!!!


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Campervan!!!!
> 
> Thats the thing about motorhomes, you can spend a long while looking for them because a lot havent been looked after very well. We've owned two over the years and the search lead us all over the country (in the UK), until we found what we were looking for.
> 
> One thing I can say is that they are very expensive over here I noticed, as we had a look around a year or so ago.


Yep bloody expensive. I use to own two 1970's vw's if only i'd known the prices they would fetch now. Flogged them to pay for our honeymoon (Gutted!!!)

Back to the classifieds:ranger:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know where you are but there's one here in Lorca on the autovia towards Puerto Lumbreras. Caravanas Lorca, Murcia: caravanas, autocaravanas, movilhomes, avances, recambios de caravanas, accesorios, parking durante todo el año... The english link doesn't work. don't know why as they speak english in there. There's also another on the autovia on the side between Murcia &Alhama de Murcia. Sorry don't know what it's called. There's another big dealer off of Junction 654 aof the autovia towards Las Torre de cotillas. They are a Hymer dealer but have other makes available. HYMER Dealer - HYMER.com - HYMER Dealer


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Yep bloody expensive. I use to own two 1970's vw's if only i'd known the prices they would fetch now. Flogged them to pay for our honeymoon (Gutted!!!)
> 
> Back to the classifieds:ranger:


My nephew recently sold an old VW split screen for over £6k

Actually check out the requirements for motorhomes being imported. At the motohome place in the UK we used to go to there was a large assortment of LHD models. It may actually be cheaper to get one from there and import it

Motorhomes, campers, campervans and mobile homes


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> My nephew recently sold an old VW split screen for over £6k
> 
> Actually check out the requirements for motorhomes being imported. At the motohome place in the UK we used to go to there was a large assortment of LHD models. It may actually be cheaper to get one from there and import it
> 
> Motorhomes, campers, campervans and mobile homes


I looked at a few in the UK last year, lhd. The problem is that if you want to put it on spanish plates & it's an older model without the certificate of EC conformity it's a nightmare. If you can't get one from the manufacturer then it has to be ITV'd at a place in Madrid & I understand from someone on another site who had it done that the cost is 1800€ :  A lot of gestorias will not even entertain trying to matriculate uk ( lhd ) or other foreign older motorhomes as it's nearly impossible & nothing but aggravation.
There are some in the uk already on spanish plates & there was an older hymer ( coachbuilt ) on e.bay recently down La Manga way about 10k €.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

CITROEN HYMER MOTORHOME DIESEL SPANISH REG LHD IN SPAIN on eBay (end time 30-Dec-10 08:36:40 GMT)


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

*Motorhome for sale*

Hi,

We run a motorhome website, Club Motorhome, and have a couple of classifieds on there at the moment.

One of these is for a Hymer which is in Spain _and_ is Spanish registered - you get see the advert here

Hope this helps,


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep. Looked into getting a left hooker from the UK but right mare to get it on Spanish plates. So found a nice one in Germany but same answer alot of expence and time to do it. 
Obviously been here two years now and getting used to the way things are done but i just don't get the whole vehicle thing especiaaly when it is a German or French vehicle would have thought it should be more straight forward. If they made it a bit easier surely Traffico would make more money. But hey ho i'll keep looking.


----------



## angelikskier (Feb 2, 2011)

*camper van wanted*



DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Peeps!
> 
> Anyone know of any campervans for sale or small motorhomes? Must be min 4 berth.
> Been looking for ages but not having much joy.
> ...


Hi Are you still looking for a campervan to buy. we´ve just decided to sell ours and if you´re still looking i could send you some details. thanks anna


----------

